# Anyone ebay?



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 19, 2012)

I need some advise for people who use ebay.

In the payment discription, they will have paypal, visa, mastercard, money order ect.

My question is if they accept a credit card how does this work? Do you call them in the phone with your card number? Will it be something in ebay itself you enter your card numbers?

I hope this question makes sense.

Im not doing any paypal and money orders take to long, I'd rather keep ordering from websights if those are my only options

Thanks for any input


----------



## redbug (Jun 19, 2012)

i hae ued visa and they hve taken mycard number hrough the ebay site.
imopaypal is the way to go i hooked my credit cardt my pypal and it is done


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah ebay is paypal only I believe. If you don't have a paypal account then I don't think you can buy off ebay at all. And yes to the credit card info, after you click to buy then it pulls up a screen to enter credit card info.


----------



## Coach d (Jun 19, 2012)

I use eBay a bunch. PayPal has been good to me when something did not arrive as it was supposed to.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 19, 2012)

I always use Paypal on ebay and anyplace else I am not sure of, you get some buyer protection benefits by doing so, My paypal is connected direct to my bank account. The seller pays all the fees at paypal so it doesn't cost you anything.

The other nice thing about having a paypal account if I had something for sale here on the forum and you wanted to buy it you could send me money via paypal, in fact that is exactly how I buy Tinboats.net shirts and decals from Jim.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree with all the above, Paypal is the way to go, a lot of sellers won't take anything else except a verified paypal account. My only advise would be to check the seller's rating if it's lower then 95% I will not buy from them.


----------



## overboard (Jun 19, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> I agree with all the above, Paypal is the way to go, a lot of sellers won't take anything else except a verified paypal account. My only advise would be to check the seller's rating if it's lower then 95% I will not buy from them.


X2! 
I'm sort of an idiot on this contraption. I Use paypal to pay for all E-Bay transactions, and they haven't messed up-YET!!, plus you have some buyers protection.
there's a lot of stuff for sale on E-Bay that you won't find on other sites. that's why I started using them and paypal.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 19, 2012)

I won't use paypal they are anti-gun. I'll ask the seller if they will accept a US Postal money order if they do I'll buy. Doing a fraud/scam with the postal MO as payment will get the seller time in the graybar hotel.


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 19, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> Yeah ebay is paypal only I believe. If you don't have a paypal account then I don't think you can buy off ebay at all. And yes to the credit card info, after you click to buy then it pulls up a screen to enter credit card info.



No, ebay is NOT paypal only. I use it often. Every seller on ebay has the option of stating what payment they will accept, it is stated in the ad. If they say they accept credit card, then yes, you can use it. Most (not all) folks selling on ebay accept paypal, some will accept only paypal. Most sellers will accept check or money orders too.
Tim


----------



## wihil (Jun 19, 2012)

Paypal and Ebay are linked hand in hand.

I used to use Paypal, and had an interesting experience with them not too long ago - it was enough that while I didn't close my PP account, I did remove everything but one specified CC for it, just because there are so many places on the web that will only use PP.

IMO, PP is a scam waiting to happen. *NEVER EVER directly link a personal bank account to PP*. Use a CC only - because if something does go belly up (in my case, they somehow linked my active account with someone who's name was close to mine that scammed a bunch of people then "vanished"), they will lock down ALL your personal funds in your bank, and can take it without recourse. It's in the TOS, which most people don't read - and if they want more money than you have in the account, they will drain it dry and your bank can't do a thing. If you link to a CC, you've got protection in that you can have the CC deny the charge. 

AFA the scam part, PP isn't a bank and isn't insured. If they vanish, so does your "held" money. They also hold all transactions on your end for 4 days before it's credited into real world money, which means they are essentially "slushing" the money around. How they get away with this is beyond me, but they do. 

Call me paranoid, but after experiencing it first hand, I'm MO only unless I have to use PP - and I keep a cold, hard eye on them while using them.

As for Ebay, I'm done with them also. The deals aren't really deals anymore if you spend some time to look around, and I'd rather dump stuff locally on CL than deal with some of the nuts on Ebay.

YMMV.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks fellers


My moms paypal got hacked and her bank account was emptied. This was back when paypal first came out on ebay, so I won't have anything to do with it. 

I get a lot of stuff off ebay threw a friend with paypal and an starting to feel bad for asking him to do this so many times is why I'm wanting to do it on my own

Really appreciate yall clarifying it for me


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 19, 2012)

I personally have never had a problem with paypal but I'm sure there are horror stories and I believe what wihil stated. The cyber jungle is not a place to be trusted.
Tim


----------



## Dragonman (Jun 19, 2012)

I used to do ebay, Seems I always have issues. I think I have right around 200 transactions. Enough to learn to stay away. I use Paypal, And have heard the horror stories about people that have had their account frozen. I personally had a Nigerian person try to withdraw $50,000 from my account. My bank called me and asked about it.  We had to have our debit cards reissued, big hassle. I sold some non working CBs to a guy. It was stated in the description that they did not work and to buy at your own risk. He won the bid for minimal money which was fine. I had estimated what the shipping would be. I took the box to the post office and it was too heavy for them to take, so I split the package into 2 boxes, The total on the 2 boxes exceeded my estimate on shipping and the guy threatened to make a claim if I did not ship for the amount on the bid. To resolve the issue, I covered the extra shipping and sent the boxes on their way. A couple days later I got an email demanding the money back for the CBs as they did not work. We went round and round about it till finally I just sent him his money back to be done. So in essence I paid the guy to take my CBs. Another time I had sold a set of coffee cups, for a total of $.50 they arrived with broken handles, The lady instead of contacting me about the problem just gave me a bad review. 

I use to know a guy that has used ebay to scam the heck out of people, He did anything he could to get some money. Sold Disney copyrighted materials, Got him a letter from Disney threatening a lawsuit. Would sell Pirated movies and games, Sold Gift cards worth $5-$500 he claimed, when the auction was over he would buy a $5.00 Gift card from Walmart and send it to the winner. He is banned from Ebay and similar action also got him banned for Amazon and a couple other sites. There are people out there that are like this, They will take you for everything you are worth if given the chance.

I have also placed things on ebay and had the price ran up by morons who don't intend on paying for their auction. One example was a Star Wars figure I had purchased on clearance for less than $5.00. I placed it on Ebay in hopes of getting my $ 5.00 back and maybe a profit. A punk kid ran up the auction to over $30.00 and did not pay or contact me. I went through the ebay process and was reimbursed by ebay for the money and got to keep the figure. It took weeks to do and Ebay pressed charges on the kid because he had run up some other auctions also. It was nice to get the money, but it was a big hassle.

Ultimately its up to you, There are people out there that will take you for everything, there are also some decent people to deal with. I personal just dont take the risk anymore. I could go on with other examples of good and bad but in the end it is you that has to make the choice. I wish you luck in you endeavor, and lots of people have made millions on ebay. Maybe you can be like one of them and not like me. Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the Input keep um coming

I won't be selling anything either, I use my stuff untill it falls apart


----------



## overboard (Jun 20, 2012)

getting educated by these posts.
I sort of don't like to buy on E-Bay, but the local classifieds are drying up.
Just got a 3417 Holley carb from a seller on E-Bay. VERY, VERY, hard to find. (66 chevy, full size, 427-425hp.)and at a decent price, probablly less than half of what they would want at Carlisle; if there was even one there. <common # for this car is #3246>
also just received a Johnson outboard repair manual. looked like new, and half of what the dealers want.
walleye wisdom, plus two other books on walleye fishing, like new, and at a decent price.

without E-Bay I couldn't find a lot of the stuff that I would like to have, or need. I'm actually glad I got this "contraption" (the computer)!
Just have to use you'r head on some things; like don't get carried away on bid items, and hope for the best!

NOTE: the above mentioned carb was DAMAGED in shipping, and the seller took care of the damaged fuel bowl, and I got a buddy to weld the throttle arm back on. It's on the car and works perfect.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Jun 20, 2012)

I bought a video camera on ebay.

I payed with paypal.

Camera was junk.

I disputed and sent camera back.

paypal refunded my money. I was only out shipping one way which suck but it's better than being burned.






I have heard of people opening a paypal account with a credit card number. I haven't personally done this. but it would be interesting to see if you can if you buy a lot of stuff online. I tend not to buy things online just because I don't and because I'm broke.

Or you can open up a checking account and dedicate it to your paypal account only as to keep your regular checking account completely seperate. (that's what I did) I don't trust the computer as people always talk about viruses that steal checking account numbers.


----------



## redbug (Jun 20, 2012)

i shop on line fr all my fishing tackle Ahab has seen supply and can confrm is large i use paypal 85% of they time with no issus


----------



## JaxJonBoat (Jun 21, 2012)

I have been using Ebay and PP for 12yrs or so(over 100 purchases), everything has been perfect except for two purchases and PP made it right very quickly. I even have a PP debit card and use it to pay all my bills with and get 2% cash back every month. The even offer a line of credit which comes in handy. Bought my motor on ebay a couple months back (used PP to pay) and was a little nervous but all went perfect and i knew if something did go wrong PP would have my back, highly recomend just read the sellers feedback and shop for low shipping.


----------



## redbug (Jun 21, 2012)

JaxJonBoat said:


> I have been using Ebay and PP for 12yrs or so*(over 100 purchases*), everything has been perfect except for two purchases and PP made it right very quickly. I even have a PP debit card and use it to pay all my bills with and get 2% cash back every month. The even offer a line of credit which comes in handy. Bought my motor on ebay a couple months back (used PP to pay) and was a little nervous but all went perfect and i knew if something did go wrong PP would have my back, highly recomend just read the sellers feedback and shop for low shipping.




that was my may !!!! lol


----------



## sixgun86 (Jun 21, 2012)

Been a member for 10yrs with 300 feedback. Still at 100% 

Had my paypal account compromised twice. First time they got into my bank account. Hit me hard. Took a couple days to get it back to normal. I was able to remove my bank info but just recently was forced to add it back in order to be issued a replacement debt card. It always works itself out but it is painful and hard to avoid. I expect it to happen again. 

Ebay is great. Paypal not so great. Just know buyer can return anything for any reason at practically anytime and get all their money back so it's best to be up front and descriptive as possible when selling. They also require paypal as payment on a majority of transactions. Buyer protection is great. Seller protection is awful. 

I try craigslist and local forums first before going to ebay. Between the two they will get around 9-12% of your sale.


----------



## Andrew04 (Jul 17, 2012)

Paypal helped an ebay buyer steal a cell phone from me, he made a false complaint, got his money back, and kept and used my phone. 

On another occasion, $100 ended up missing due to fraud and it took them 2 months after receiving all required documentation to free up my money. Have switched to amazon/craigslist and had much better li k buying and selling.


----------



## Butthead (Jul 17, 2012)

Andrew04 said:


> Paypal helped an ebay buyer steal a cell phone from me, he made a false complaint, got his money back, and kept and used my phone.
> 
> On another occasion, $100 ended up missing due to fraud and it took them 2 months after receiving all required documentation to free up my money. Have switched to amazon/craigslist and had much better li k buying and selling.



You should have reported the ISN# to the cell phone provider as stolen. He would have stopped being able to use the phone.

I hate scammers.


----------



## Zum (Jul 17, 2012)

I use paypal,around 50 buys...never had a problem.
Although you guys have me scared now...it's on my CC.


----------



## wihil (Jul 17, 2012)

Once again, if PP's on a CC - you're relatively safe. You can always dispute the amount taken on the CC and they will lock it down for you and pull the funds back.

PP is not a bank, they're a "holding" company. If they get shorted, they take it out of you - if you've got it attached to a checking or savings account the money is gone. Your bank can't stop it - it's in PP's TOC. If the PP account is linked to a CC, and PP tries to pull the money out, you can dispute it and the CC company WILL pull the money back from PP (much to their anger I might add).

The CC is your greatest protection in this instance. They're taking the risk in case something happens - not your personal bank account.

IMO PP's a snake. An unfortunate, somewhat necessary snake, but a snake none the less. Keep a close eye on it.


----------



## one100grand (Jul 19, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> Been a member for 10yrs with 300 feedback. Still at 100%
> 
> Ebay is great. Paypal not so great. Just know buyer can return anything for any reason at practically anytime and get all their money back so it's best to be up front and descriptive as possible when selling. They also require paypal as payment on a majority of transactions. Buyer protection is great. Seller protection is awful.




+1

My wife and I ran an eBay store for around 4 years with over 10,000 transactions; prior to that I ran eBay sales part time since 1998. I have seen and experienced pretty much all that Paypal and eBay have to offer regarding customer service and scamming issues. Ebay is going to be what you, the seller, or your customers make of it. So if you're selling counterfeit or ill-described items, your selling experience is short and you'll end up getting cut off by eBay; the downside is that there are obviously loopholes to sign up as a seller again if you failed the first time (the obvious upside is it removes a lot of poor sellers at that point).

Paypal's buyer protection program has been vastly improved from what it was years ago - it now links the eBay purchases to paypal service so if a buyer files an eBay claim and eBay rules one way or the other, Paypal is supposed to review that case's decision before making any ruling. 

From a sellers perspective, the buyer is greatly protected and the seller is almost ignored - which my opinion is somewhat ludacris because the folks selling are the ones paying fees for eBay and Paypal. Both of the eBay and Paypal products are good and I definitely still use both without any fear of problems, because I know at the end of the day that my problems I have will be resolved through one of these services.


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't use PayPal on ebay. I email the seller and ask if they will take a cashiers check or money order before bidding. I have never been refused.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 25, 2012)

PayPal is the way to go. If you purchase something and did not receive it PayPal will refund the money out of their pocket. Never had a single thing to complain about PayPal.


----------



## tnriverluver (Jul 29, 2012)

Ebay is great for finding parts and stuff that no longer exist. I bought an old 1979 Yamaha XS 1100 motorcycle that needed carbs and several other parts. Try finding them elsewhere. When I bought my 2011 Tracker 1542, I wanted an older 25hp 2 stroke just to get back on the water cheaply until I could come up with enough scratch to buy a new 4 stroke. Classifieds, Craigslist, etc just did not have any anywhere close to where I live in decent running order. Ebay came through again!!!! I have around 400 purchases and so far have never been burned. I don't like Paypals gun policy but for security they seem to be second to none and I use them exclusively for Ebay purchases unless I am dealing with a known reputable business going thru Ebay.


----------

